# Sand of the Colosseum



## Cardinal (Jan 1, 2005)

*Power and Bulk 2005*

So it all begins.  It has been awhile since I started my first journal over at Avant sometime in late 2003.  Since then I have settled into a lifestyle and training style that I really enjoy overall.  This journal I plan to keep as both a lifestyle journal and a journal detailing my training and diet progress over the next year.

Many of the long-term life goals I set out to accomplish last winter, I am still steadfastly working toward and am enjoying every minute of it.  In the realm of strength training/bodybuilding however, I have had to make quite a few adjustments as I learn more and more about my body.  Experimenting with different training protocols, diet and a multitude of suppliments has taught me more in a year's time than I thought possible.  So rather than listing a bunch of goals for the year, I will leave it at that and focus more on the here and now.  

My immediate concern is to regain some semblance of control over my eating habits that I seem to have lost from Thanksgiving through New Year's.  Particularly, I need to 

...Limit and control my binging tendency.  I have a good plan to do this.  It is now just a matter of implementation, which I seem to lack for one reason or another!  If you have ever seen Jurassic Park in the scenes where the raptors are in the kitchen.  Well, that is about how I stalk the refridgerator.  I am surprised there is anything substantive left in there at this point.   

I could give some starting stats but I haven't stopped eating long enough to do a reasonable depletion.  Weight ranges between 200-230 lbs depending on the day.  I thought about cutting.  But that thought was rather fleeting.  Power and bulk is the goal here.    Starting a bit on the fat side should give me enough pause to control myself.  

It all starts tomorrow.  First time squatting in about 2 months!  I hope to hell all those crazy strong mofo's over at westside were wrong when they said not to train leg press to keep squat strength moving up!  Hopefully I can still manage the bar.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 1, 2005)

What type of training regimen are you currently doing?


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 2, 2005)

*CowPimp:*  My training is fairly flexible now.  The focus will be on hypertrophy for the next few months.  I have followed a strength protocol for several months now and it will be an interesting switch.  

Basically I am training 4x/week or EOD.  Pretty much a legs/push/pull split where I just alternate workouts.  Deads can go on pull or leg day or neither =D .  Nothing fancy.  I can experiment with different routines if I want in the context of this workout plan.  Nice variety.  As long as I don't try to train lifts too frequently, I find I can vary volume quite a bit and still make measureable progress.  A lot of times for hypertrophy training I go by percentages so that I can keep my intensity low enough not to fry my cns.  I naturally want to bump it up to 90%+ too often and do really low reps.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 2, 2005)

*January 2, 2005*

*Squat* 245x3, 225x3x5
*SLDL* (Down to mid-shin) 225x3x15

Squats were down about 20 lbs since my last squat workout.  Deads felt light and good overall.  My cardiovascular system started to give out on me first with such high reps.  I wanted to do more afterwards but couldn't think of anything on the fly that I could use to work quads more without hurting my knee.  I'll be back in my regular gym next week and will have access to a few machines I like.

*Diet/Supps*

I am reducing my dosage of T3 to about 50 mg/day both to avert side effects and to taper off in the usual fashion.  I'll probably run it at this dose for the next week or two and then taper further.  

Diet today was largely meat and brown rice with some veggies thrown in.  Already I've ingested way too many calories, but I don't feel like I have overeaten or binged.  So not too bad all in all.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 4, 2005)

*January 4, 2005*

*Weight:* 225
*Gut:* about 39" (expanding rapidly)
*Superdrol/M5AA Combo:* Awesome
*Food:* Oats/Casein/Blueberries

*Workout*

Bench 205x7, 205x2x6
DB OH Press 60x2x110, 65x7
Decline 205x4, 185x7, 185x6
DB Bench 80x4
Flies 45x9
Extensions 35x7, 30x2x8
Tates 40x9

*Notes*

205x7 is a PR on bench for me.  Workout went well.  My cardiovascular endurance is rather horrendous at the moment.  Need to work on this.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2005)

How long have you been on the Superdrol?

How are you handling the bloat/digestive/IBS issues.  I think I'm just giving into to my doctor and let him put me on medication for it


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey Jodi!  Today is one week on Superdrol.  I am running what I consider to be a very high dose at 40mg/ED.  All around I really like it so far, much nicer to be on than M1T but I can't say with certainty how much of the strength gains I get/am getting are from the Drol.  

My IBS isn't too bad at this point.  It was caused by binging on veggies and as long as I avoid certain foods I can live with it fine.  I still notice it each time I eat something though.  Sorry to hear that yours is still troubling you so much.  I'd go ahead and give the medications a shot and see if they help you.  You might also check with Cass over at Ruggedmag to see if she has found out any knew info that might help.

How are you liking the Superdrol?  This is your first time with any AAS, no?  I hope you notice some of the same effects the guys do when you get up to your max dose (5mg?).  Visually, the compound seems at least as effective as M1T if not moreso!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2005)

I've been on the superdrol for a week as well.  I'm currently just staying on 4mg.  I've had a few minor things happen that I noticed so I want to make sure they are nothing before I up the dosage again.  My strength started going up and damn it was like it happened overnight.  I like the strength 

I attempted 19nor transdermal before but after a few days I stopped because I was freaking myself out LOL!  I ended up giving it away to a friend.  So yeah, this will be my first and last cycle due to they ban.  I'd just prefer to stay legal which is why I figured if I was going to do this, I had to do it now!

I'm going to the doc Friday so I'm going to finally just give in and get the Zelnorm.   I 've always been hesitant because I just didn't want my body to rely on something in order to stay regular.  This is why for a long time now I've been hunting for my own answer but I have run out of options and I'm tired of always feeling this way.  Ah well!  At least I gave it my best shot!


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 6, 2005)

For those interested, I want to outline a hypothetical bulking plan that could help achieve certain goals rather efficiently.  This is all role play of course.  I would never think of doing anything like this in real life.  

*Hypothetical Bulking Plan*

*Start Date:* 12-28-04
*Age:* 25
*Height:* 6'2"
*Minimum Bodyweight:* 202.5 Taken 12-25-04 (have eaten since then)
*Current Bodyweight as of 1-6-05* 225 lbs
*Waistline as of 1-6-05:* Just under 39" (just keep reading!)
*Arms:* 16" left, 15.8" right measured throughout december

*Cycle Plan*

*Weeks 1-5:* Superdrol 40mg/ED
*Weeks 1-5:* M5AA 80-100mg/ED (40mg Preworkout)
*Week 2:*      1000mg Testosterone Enanthate
*Week 3-13:*  500mg Testosterone Enanthate/EW (Split Tuesday/Saturday)

*Post Cycle Therapy*
10 days after last dose Test E
Standard Nolvadex Cycle 40/40/30/20

*Other Supplements Taken While On*
Letrozole
Nolvadex
Milk Thistle 1g/ED
NAC
Green Tea (for Caffeine)
Nicotine
Liothyronine Sodium (T3) (<= 15mg/ED)
Multivitamins/Multiminerals
Extra Zn, Ca+, K+, Mg+, B, C, E 
HCG if used, will follow Swale's protocol starting week ~4

*Diet*
Minimum 2g/lb Protein
Way the hell too many calories

*Hypertrophy Goals*
Shouldn't have too much trouble hitting 250 lbs, hopefully decently partitioned.

So there you have it.  Nice little bulker.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 6, 2005)

*Official Superdrol Feedback*

*1)*10 days into my cycle
*2)*Using 40mg/ED
*3)*Quite a bit of bloat but measureably less than with M1T
*4)*Weight up to 225
*5)*Strength gains likely coming mainly from M5AA at this point
*6)*Moderately high blood pressure 151/75.  Highest on M1T was only 138/70!!
*7)*Definitely lots of sweating at night and a general warm feeling.
*8)*Good muscle pump round the clock
*9* One major abdominal cramp so far.  No chest cramping (one of my worst M1T side effects)
*10)* Cell Volumization is flat out awesome!
*11)* All around I like it much better than M1T.  Mood is positive.  As usual my appetite precedes me.  Libido much stronger than expected.  Feel much more comfortable staying on this compound for longer periods of time.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 6, 2005)

*January 6, 2005*

*Weight:* 225
*Waist:* <39
*Blood Pressure post w/o:* 151/75

*Hammer Strength Iso Pulldowns * 270x3x5
*HS High Rows* 220x7, 200x9, 200x8
*Chins* 225x4
*Lat Pulldowns * 160x8
*Weighted Crunches * 80x9, 80x8
*Curls* 50x9, 55x6, 50x8
*Forearm Work* 30x6, 25x2x8, 40x10
*Shrugs* 110x17, 110x18, lost grip on both sets

*Workout Notes*

None of these lifts are at full strength capacity yet.  i.e. no new PR's on pulling work today.  But I did feel a lot of cns stimulation from the M5AA and had a good workout overall.  Long after the workout I felt a slight sharp pain/cramping sensation in both arms. around the bicep/forearm joints.  I knew immediately that it was due to lack of K+, so I added quite a bit earlier.  Should go away.  

Tweaked my lower back about a week or so ago on leg press and it is still recovering somewhat.  Hopefully will be back to normal for leg day Saturday.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 8, 2005)

*January 8, 2005*

*Horizontal Leg Press * 270x20, 310x10, 370x9, 370x8
*HS Kneeling Leg Curl * 77.5x2x10, 77.5x9, 85x8, 100x3
*Leg Extension* 160x12, 180x12, 220x6, 200x8, 180x15

*Notes*

Workout totally fubar!  Planned to do squats, sldl, and leg press.  Had too much lower back pain to do normal vertical leg press.  Developed middle back pain while warming up for squats and was unable to do squats or sldl.  Couldn't do calves as planned either b/c my achilles heel seemed to bother me a bit too much.  Above is my improvisation.  My ass was hurting for an entirely different reason.

*Bodyweight:* 225
*Blood Pressure:* 148/83


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 10, 2005)

*January 9, 2005*

*Incline* 200x3x5, 200x4, 200x3
*CGBP* 185x6, 175x8, 175x6
*Extensions* 35x2x10, 35x9, 60x9
*HS Declines* 120x11, 120x10, 120x8
*Laterals* 30x10, 30x8, 30x9

*Notes*

Clear 5 lb increase on Inclines.  Endurance high even though I seem to get short of breath easily.  Back felt like back of 90 year old man.  Better today.  Blood pressure 139/63 (a bit better).  Sweating and body warmth getting tougher to deal with by the day.  Felt a lot of pressure in my head like when I was on M1T.  Aggression from M5AA pronounced.  Bodyweight up to 226.5 (heavier shoes).  Considering lowering dose of Drol to 30mg/ED and dropping M5AA except for pre-workout at the 2 week mark.  For the record, dropped T3 entirely about a week ago, and am no longer taking letrozole at the moment (it might be causing some moderate joint pain).  

Still on seefood diet.  I see very clean foods mostly though.  Keeping fat in check.  Calories still sky high.  Heart arrhythmia that I get from excessive protein intake has been acting up.  Though it might be influenced by T3, hence my reason for disontinuing its usage.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 11, 2005)

*January 11, 2005*

Bodyweight: 228
Waist: <39

*HS Pulldown * 275x2x5, 270x5
*HS High Row * 200x10, 200x8
*Weighted Crunches * 80x10, 80x9
*Curls* 55x7, 50x9, 50x8
*Forearms* 30x7, 25x10, 25x9, 40x10, 40x9, 50x13

*Notes*

My back still feels somewhat like it is falling apart.  Will get better so long as I don't squat though.  Still noticing the heart arrhythmia from food/T3.  Normally, when I reduce protein the symptoms go away, but not this time.  I'll have to think of some new and inventive ways to treat this one.  If it is hypothyroid problem then perhaps a stimulant like ephedrine might help.  Caffeine seems to help it somewhat.  Hopefully within the next 4-5 weeks that symptom will abate as I recover completely from the t3 cycle.  I dropped M5AA as noted except for pre-workout and I already feel like my mood has improved somewhat.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2005)

You always have the neatest journals 

Are you at the 30mg of SD yet?  I haven't had any back issues which is good.  I'm sticking to 3mg and figured that my strength is still high so there is no reason to increase it.

I started the medication from the doctor for my IBS and all I can say is I wish I did it sooner.  I hope I'm not speaking too soon but so far it's been a blessing.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 11, 2005)

That is really good news Jodi!  I don't know if I would have had the gumption to stick it out as long as you have without medication.  Glad to hear it appears to be working well.  Keep fingers crossed.

I have gone down to 30mg Superdrol.  So far I haven't noticed much of a change.  Biggest change is a weight jump of about 3 lbs coming off letrozole and dosing down M5AA.  btw, I took 60 mg M5AA pre-workout today.  Talk about insane cns stimulation.  Definitely a lot of sweating going on.  Massive amounts food/M5AA and superdrol is one heck of a thermogenic combo.  Doesn't help much that it is like 70 degrees in TX now at midnight in the middle of January, lol.  Feeling like a human blast furnace.

Back pumps haven't been bad from Superdrol for me either.  Its more generalized back pain/injury from specific movements (squat/leg press).  I have noticed a bit more calf pump/crampiness than usual these last few days.  Likely drol is the cause of that.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 12, 2005)

*January 12, 2005*

Went to take a short walk around campus today.  Flat terrain, modest difficulty.  Not 1/4th the way around campus, I had to stop and rest.  Got really bad shin splints like I had been running 10 miles or something.  I definitely think this is a Superdrol effect.  Never had this happen before when I was only walking!

I did learn something about my heart arrythmia from the affair.  It seemed to lessen the minute I started doing cardio/walking and came back full strength and frequency within a minute or so of stopping.  So it seems like increasing heart rate and blood flow combats the arrythmia to some extent.  I am still not sure how to get it to stop completely as I can't walk all the time lol.  That is bugging me somewhat.  From what I can tell it is more like a PVC or a PAC than anything else.  I noticed that I seemed to have slightly more endurance than I expected and felt like I could have walked for an hour if it weren't for the shin splints.  

Also setting class, I worked up quite a sweat despite moderate temperatures.  Superdrol sure does appear to be one strong compound.  Since I didn't take any M5aa or other stimulants, I can only surmise the effect is from Superdrol directly.  I could be hypothyroid, but it shouldn't produce more sweating or increased heartrate.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 13, 2005)

*January 13, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 235
*Waist:* 39.25"
*BP:* 151/78
*Arms, Cold Flexed:* L=17", R=16.75"

Both arms are up about 1" from my measurements taken in December off cycle.  That is a lot of water weight storage in the muscle!  I think I am at a PR in total bodyweight now as well.

*HS Kneeling Leg Curls * 85x8, 85x9, 90x2x6
*SLDL* (down to mid-shin) 225x20 (easy, felt like I could have done 30)
*Leg Extension* 180x20, 200x12, 220x7, 200x11, 200x9
*Horizontal Leg Press* 290x20, 330x20, 380x15, 390x8 (self-assisted)

*Workout Notes (skip unless bored)*
Some modest strength increases.  Endurance very high.  Couldn't test limit strength b/c of the machines I was using. Back still giving me shit.   

*AAS Notes*

It has been several days since most of the femara cleared my system.  Not surprisingly my weight jumped 7 lbs in just 2 days time.  I couldn't pull my shirt sleeve over my shoulder like normal to get the blood pressure cuff on.  That was kind of cool.  Pretty soon I may not fit in the machine.  It says it is built for someone with 9 to 13  inch arms.  And they put this thing in the middle of a weightroom.  Whatever.  Waist was up maybe 1/2 inch or so, not too bad.  

Without as much M5AA and no femara I seem to veritably explode with size.  Same thing happened on M1T as it is now on Superdrol.  But this time I am not holding back on my diet!  No woosing out.  At this pace, I will hit my goal weight for the cycle long about the time the Test Enanthate finally kicks in, lol.  Maybe I should go back on letro and more M5AA to try and keep my weight down.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice workout Cardinal.  What's your body fat sitting at?


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 14, 2005)

A crude waist to bodyweight calculation says I am around 19%.  That actually seems pretty reasonable to me.  I know I am likely holding 20-30 lbs water as well, so that might skew the results slightly.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 15, 2005)

*January 14, 2005*

*Injection Fun*

I did a right quad injection on Tuesday and about 40 hours later did my leg workout.  I was okay until Friday.  When I woke up I could barely walk into class, lol.  Kind of carried my right leg along with the rest of me.  Between that and my lame ass back, it was quite a funny spectacle.  

*Test E Notes*

I felt like sleeping a bit longer than usual yesterday, about 10 hours to be specific and I am experiencing acne like I did when I was a youngster.  I feel it is possible both effects could be due to the Test Enanthate even though I haven't been 'on' for quite two weeks.   

*SuperDrol*

I took 20 of my 30 mg Superdrol right before bed last night.  I woke up today, Saturday, feeling normal.  But when I got to moving around, I started to feel really clammy quickly and shaky like I missed a caffeine dosage.  The temperature in the house is only about 66 degrees but I feel quite hot, almost uncomfortably so.  

*Arrhythmia*

My observation for today is that my heart arrhythmia doesn't seem to go away like it did in the past.  Also this time it is still much like a PAC or PVC.  I feel it much more strongly and perhaps a bit more frequently around meals.  It is least noticable early morning.  Activity like walking still seems to improve it.  I have been monitoring my heartbeat pretty closely and it seems to be around 78-90 or so beats per minute at rest which isn't too bad, but perhaps a bit higher than usual for me.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 15, 2005)

*January 15, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 234.5

*Bench* 215x5, 220x5, 225x5
*BB OH Press * 145x6
*DB OH Press* 65x10 70x6
*Pushdowns* 30x11, 30x2x8, 30x6

*Notes*

Every set on bench press was a personal record today.  Such dramatic strength increases were definitely unexpected.  I timed my M5AA dosing perfectly so that it kicked in right at the 1 hour mark when I decided to go for 225  It seems almost as if superdrol is gaining momentum the longer I am on it.  It will be three weeks next tuesday.  Added 10 lbs to my DB presses today as well.  Muscle pumps were about as strong as they ever have been in my triceps.  Felt good.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 16, 2005)

*January 16, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 245.5

*HS High Rows * 200x10, 220x8, 240x6, 260x3, 220x9
*Curls * 60x3, 50x10
*Lat Pulldowns * 200x7, 200x2x6
*Forearms* 30x8, 25x11, 25x8, 40x14, 45x8, 55x10

*Notes*

I, I need a girlfriend.  Any volunteers?    

Workout was good.  Nearing PR territory on pulling work.  Libido is even better.  I spent about half my workout time checking out the females on the cardio machines.  There were about 7 or 8 girls training today, and this is Texas, so they were all pretty hot.  There is something in the water here.  So I guess I'll have to mark today as the first day my sex drive was over the top.  Been waiting for this!

Bodyweight jumped 10 lbs since...since yesterday.  I can tell it is bloat from a dietary change.  My head felt like it was going to explode, but blood pressure only ran 142/73, lower than it has been.  My whole body was swollen.  Wrists especially noticable.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 17, 2005)

*January 17, 2005*

*Superdrol*

Wow!  Once again, I loaded my 30mg dose of Superdrol toward nighttime.  The same effects occured again.  Sleep pattern is recognizable at this point.  Could have stayed in bed 10 hours.  Same darn pattern.

Right now I am sitting here shaky and clammy as hell.  Insane cns stimulation, shaking and sweating at the moment.  It seems to start right as I am getting out of bed.  Doesn't bother me at night so badly.  This happens about 12-15 hours after dosing.  The feeling I experience now will pass within a few hours.

What did I learn from this.  It is definitely important to spread out the dosing as evenly as possible.  I think it would be nice if it were given in 5mg doses instead of 10 like the 5mg M1T tablets.  Makes a difference.

It is really an interesting experience testing out and learning new compounds.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 18, 2005)

*January 18, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 253

*HS Leg Curl * 85x8, 85x9, 90x8, 95x5
*Squats* 225x2x8, 225x7
*Leg Extensions/Leg Curls * Did more

*Workout Notes*

This was one funky workout!  First time seriously doing squats for quite awhile.  Back felt decent.  I have gained so much weight I couldn't seem to perform my usual squat motion.  My hamstrings hit the back of my calves and my whole body felt tight.  Didn't quite make depth but it wasn't because of lack of strength lol.  Got a lot of work to do squatting assuming my back holds up to it.

I couldn't really do leg extensions because my legs would shake uncontrollably.  It was wierd.  I have experienced it before on leg press but never this bad.  It is due to the androgens methinks.  It is funny to watch.

Felt strong as an ox on leg curls and hit a few PR's.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 18, 2005)

*Test E Notes*

Okay.  I think it is safe to assume that my 1 gram frontload worked!  Since the 11th I am now bloated up to 253.  That is up from a min. of 202.5 on December 25th.  Needless to say, people are more than noticing.  I can't cover up 50 lbs in less than a month.  Until now I have played it off fairly well claiming honestly that I have been having trouble with my binging (true).  

But today every person I saw commented on my unusual weight gain, my father most of all.  So consequently I feel the need to reduce my calories somewhat for the next few days.  I am starting back on a combo of Nolvadex and Letrozole to hopefully rid myself of the bloat.  I am going to kill the Superdrol for a few days and use only M5AA to further reduce the bloat.    

I am feeling the exact same side effects that I have noted in the past when my testosterone levels have been really high.  This time they are all amplified.  I can't complain!

The combo of Test E and SuperDrol has to be the equivalent of Dbol in terms of overall muscle pump/bloat.  My flexibility is compromised to a much greater extent than I expected it would be.  

Anyway, that was my day


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 21, 2005)

> *January 9, 2005*
> 
> *Incline* 200x3x5, 200x4, 200x3
> *CGBP* 185x6, 175x8, 175x6
> ...




*January 20, 2005*

*Incline* 210x5, 220x4, 205x5
*CGBP* 185x9, 195x7, 195x7
*DB OH Press* 70x7, 65x9
*Pushdowns* 30x13, 40x5, 30x9, 30x2x7
*HS Declines* 120x15, 120x15
*Laterals* 30x2x12
*Machine Extensions/Crossovers* 4 sets


*Bodyweight:* 248
*Gut:* looks like I have two of them now
*Diet:* Yes, I am eating

*Notes*

Stronger, much stronger.  I had help from Drol, M5AA and the Test E frontload so that explains the gains.  Feels good to be off the Drol.  Sweating and clamminess has decreased quite a bit.  Heart arrhythmia is still there and very noticable.  It is due more to my extreme eating I think than anything else.  A blessing and a curse that most of my problems seem to be diet related.  

My body temperature still feels elevated and now I can distinguish more clearly those effects that are from Test E specifically.  I am noticing a lot more acne.  Libido still through the roof.  Increased shedding of hair (upping dose of finasteride to accomodate).  Muscle pump has diminished slightly but not much.  It is cool feeling a massive pump in my neck after benching lol. 

I now can feel the sense of well-being from the testosterone also.  I can stop what I am doing, relax and feel good about the world and overall happy.  All emotions are still amplified considerably.  I feel a greater sense of caring/aggression etc....I could go on and on.  

I am going to have to be really careful to keep from further injuring myself.  I was laying back to do dumbbell flies when I felt a little pop in my neck for no reason at all.  So I switched exercises.  Just have to be careful on androgens and really attentive to small details.  And to large details.  No more leg press for me.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2005)

Damn, impressive gains after 11 days.  I like how you post your previous workout's results.  That's a good idea.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks!  Having that base of testosterone under the prohormones seems to really jack up strength and size.  I got the posting idea from Brian (b5150) over at Avant labs and Anabolicminds.  That is how he structured his SuperDrol feedback log when it was being beta tested.  So I just stole the idea and will probably keep doing it.  Makes it easy to keep up with gains.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 22, 2005)

> *January 16, 2005*
> 
> *Bodyweight:* 245.5
> 
> ...



*January 22, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 248.5
*Blood Pressure: * 133/72

*HS High Rows * 220x12, 240x9, 260x4, 220x12
*Lat Pulldowns * 200x9, 200x8
*Hammer Curls * 55x5, 50x10
*Wrist Curls * 30x8, 25x10, 40x15
*HS Low Row * 200x10
*Dumbell Shrugs * 110x26


*Notes*

I believe this is referred to as Enanthate Strength.  And I like it.  Normally I can't even add one rep over several sessions on the rows, let alone three.

Pumps are ridiculous.  Felt like my head was going to explode.  It was great.  Tied my old M1T record on shrugs.  I realized as I ended the set that I couldn't really move my arms or traps/neck much.  So I just stood there with that stupid "shrug look" on my face holding the weights for about 15 seconds.  Finally I just inched them back on the rack without moving many muscles.  It was like my whole arm became rigid.  

I am on the second to last rung on my watchband.  Hands are swollen to the point that most of the time I can feel the blood in my fingertips.  Blood pressure is better after ceasing Superdrol consumption.  The combination of Test and Drol was just too much for my wimpy butt.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 25, 2005)

*January 23, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 253.5

*HS Leg Curl * 85x7, 95x6, 85x9
*Leg Extensions * 140x20, 160x20, 180x13

*Workout Notes*

Somewhat crappy workout.  No need to waste space making notes.  Will strive to be more productive next time around.  Plus I have other things I would rather piss and moan about   

*Updates*

I seem to have developed somewhat of a reaction to my last tricep injection.  Right tricep and now part of my forearm is swollen substantially.  My reaction at the moment is to ignore it and hope it just dissipates on its own.  We'll see how that line of thinking will work out over the next few days.

Other things I am dealing with.  Hair has started to come out in clumps presumably due to the Test E.  I am dropping my Femara entirely hoping that it was causing part of the problem there.  I have also noticed some joint pain in knees of late and think that it might be the problem.  It didn't do much to reduce water retention when pitted against my appetite though.  May also be causing decreased libido.  So for now I say good riddance!

I am adding to my "I don't want to go bald at 25" hair stack, Topical Spironolactone, Nizoral Shampoo and maybe Minoxidil to my already high dose of 5mg Finasteride.  Hoping to kill a fly with a shotgun and not have to reduce my Test dose.  I am liking 500mg/EW

In other news, I am finally going to bite the bullet and drop down my protein intake.  I started to do so over the last couple of days and I already am noticing an improvement in my heart beat.  A good portion of today, I didn't even notice the arrhythmia that has been worrying me so much.  A step in the right direction.

Also, I seem to have come across a good method for nearly eliminating my binging tendency.  This seefood sort of diet is working great.  I have indulged a bit too much over the last couple of days, particularly in a box of chocolates left by some close family friends as a gift.  I managed just to have a few pieces without eating the whole box.  Did that several times.  It is great not being a slave to the binging tendency that has afflicted me these last few years.

My IBS is also better as a result of the dietary changes I have made.  So I am going to stick with it awhile.

My training is going to be compromised somewhat until some of my nagging injuries heals.  The swollen right arm is my biggest obstacle at the moment.  

I think it was Kelly Bagget that said a man can and likely will build more muscle tissue by running a cycle of Test E and not even training than a person could build naturally on the best of programs.  Unfortunately, I am going to test out this little statement for the time being.  Will likely hit the gym for a short while tomorrow despite my injuries.  If nothing else will do some light walking.  My shin splints from Superdrol are pretty well gone now I think.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 25, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> *Test E Notes*
> 
> Okay.  I think it is safe to assume that my 1 gram frontload worked!  Since the 11th I am now bloated up to 253.  That is up from a min. of 202.5 on December 25th.  Needless to say, people are more than noticing.  I can't cover up 50 lbs in less than a month.  Until now I have played it off fairly well claiming honestly that I have been having trouble with my binging (true).
> 
> ...



  Holy shit, 50lbs in 1 month!   I'd say that would be quite impossible to hide!  How do you fit in your clothes still?  LOL!  Congrats on the gains.  Is your bodyfat staying in check?


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 25, 2005)

Hehe, I still fit in all my shirts but the sleeves are quite tight.  Don't fit it any of the pants I have except for ones with elastic waistband.  I bought quite a few back when I was around 175 lbs.  Understandably, I can't fit in them anymore, lol.

I am assuming I have gained and will gain a substantial chunk of bodyfat over the course of my cycle since I more or less planned this as an all out bulker.  Unfortunately I can't tell how much fat I have gained so far.  Most of that 50 lbs worth of weight is no doubt water and bloat.

I am going to put Test Enanthate's partitioning abilities to the test.  I am still going full force with my eating and have had to lower protein intake.  May also need to take close to a week off of training now also.  If I come out of this cycle anywhere near as lean as I started, I will be duly impressed.  

-Cardinal


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, that is some insane weight gain.  A lot of that must be muscle.  Even if you gained 10 pounds of muscle in the end, that would be well worth it.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 27, 2005)

*Cowpimp:* Yep, at this point I would be satisfied with 10 lbs lbm gain given all the little nagging injuries and recent gear infection.  I decided to take this week off of training entirely in the hopes that my body will heal itself enough to productively conclude my last 8 weeks of the cycle.  I am really motivated by gaining strength and hate it when I can't seem to get back to squatting and deadlifting normally.  

*January 27, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 247
*BP:* 140/88

Went to see the nurse practitioner at our health clinic today about my swollen arm.  She prescribed me Cipro(sp) and also wrote me a script for some roids    Midral I think it is called.  Got me a good price on both through a student deal even though I came with no medical insurance. 

*Notes*

My body has been shaky quite a bit the last week or so, but I can't quite pinpoint the cause.  Hopefully it won't impact training when I resume this weekend.  If I were a betting man, I would guess it is likely my latest dietary changes that are causing the shakes as much a the gear.  It is a lot like the weird shakiness I experienced trying fruitlessly to do leg extensions on several recent occasions.  My whole quad would just shake uncontrollably as I tried to contract the muscle under a reasonable weight.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 30, 2005)

*New Measurements*

*Bodyweight:* 253.5
*BP:* 138/72
*Arms:* L=17.75"+, R=17.75"-
*Calves:* L=17.25", R=17"
*Waist:* 41.25
*Forearms:* ~ 14"

When I hit 18" on the arms that will be about 2" increase in size.  Quite a bit of it is water I am sure.  Right now they are bloated up about 1.75"

*January 28, 2005*

That is the last time I am taking blood pressure!  I thought the machine was going to make my arm pop.  I think it has a vendetta against me or something.  

*HS High Rows * 220x14, 240x9, 220x112, 200x11
*Lat Pulldown * 200x9, 200x9
*Curls* 45x2x10, 50x11, 55x7
*Wrist Curls * 25x16, 12
*Shrugs* 110'sx30 (PR, +4)

*January 29, 2005*

*Squats* 225x2, 225x5, 225x8, 235x5, 225x6, 205x10, 205x8
*Leg Extensions * - Managed one set b/f knees gave out
*Calves* 3 sets
*Leg Curls * 3 sets

*Notes*

Squat workout was tough.  Knees ached for the first half hour or so trying to warm up.    Got a couple reps here and there on pulling work.  Nothing to write home about though.  Strength increases definitely slowing down.  

I can't quite put my finger on it, but I feel like my whole body aches for no good reason.  It has to be an effect of the Testosterone.  After dropping femara my libido went up quite a lot, but it didn't help my joints.  

A few weird examples include shoulder pain/impingement that I have never had before.  This one seems to effect me even when I am doing normal things like brushing teeth etc.  Shin splints that haven't really gone away.  Generalized back aches.  Aggravation of an old groin injury (had this on M1T too) that makes me not want to train abs.  

This little list has just gotten too long to be a mere coincidence.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 30, 2005)

*January 30, 2005*

*Bench* 205x5, 225x6, 230x3, 205x9
*CGBP* 185x9, 185x8
*Extensions/Laterals*

*Notes*

*1)*Figured out a way to work around my shoulder pump/impingement problem.  So it is a problem for me no longer.  

*2)*My red ballooning right tricep has returned to normal size and I could bench with it fine.  Another problem out of the way.

*3)*Heart arrhythmia is almost nonexistant at this point now that I have really dropped down the protein intake.  Had a slight flare up today as I attempted to drink about a gallon of skim milk.  Man was that a horrible idea.  Arrhythmia came back in full force and was both annoying an a little scary.  No more whey for me (probably ever).  Another problem under control.

*4)*Not much in the way of a strength boost.  Again a rep here and there maybe.  If this little pattern of me not getting any stronger continues much longer I might have to throw in a little secret weapon for the latter part of my cycle. 

My body still feels like it is about to break in half, my back especially for no good reason.  I guess this will be the next little problem I need to work on.  Taking time off obviously didn't do it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 1, 2005)

*February 1, 2005*

*BW:* 257
*Gut:* 42

*HS High Row * 240x9, 220x12, 200x12
*Curls* 45x10, 50x10, 55x7
*Shrugs* 110x32
*Forearms* Trained them

*Notes*

I am going to refrain from final judgement for awhile, but I think I have a pretty good idea how my body reacts to testosterone at this point.  For later reference I would like to make a few notes now concerning the side effects I experience.  I have probably mentioned most of these previously.

*1)* Calf pumps, create sensation of shin splints after walking a few a few hundred yards
*2)* Shoulder impingement due to muscle pump
*3)* Phenomenal muscle pumps during workout, everything feels tight but not so tight that it would compromise my training
*4)* Lethargy, quite a bit of it the last couple of weeks.  Partly due to high calorie/high carb eating plan.  I am sleeping more at night and sometimes have needed to nap several hours in the middle of the day as well.  Caffeine may fix the middle of the day part.  I remember being younger and dreading getting up.  I feel the same feeling now, yet another high T effect.
*5)* Lots of water retention, still up a clear 50 lbs or so from start
*6)* Good anabolism.  I feel very anabolic most of the time.  I really don't see a need for more than what I am taking.  Adding another strong anabolic would definitely be overkill for me.  I gain too easily.
*7)*  Strength gains from Test E at this point are not so great.  I feel it is due to a lack of central nervous system stimulation.  For that reason, I will liklely want to run an cns stimulant steroid along with the test for future cycles.
*8)* Body feels like it is going to break in half most of the time.  At least part of this is due to joint problems.  In the future, I will add some joint protective steroids for sure.  May also run a lower dose of test if needed.
*9)*  Still a lot of shedding of hair, but I ain't bald yet so I am still not freaking out.  So far finasteride is not kickin ass like it did on M1T/M5AA.
*10)*  Libido is plenty strong.  Damn I am enjoying that.  I think once I dropped femara that did the trick for me.
*11)* Like a lot of people have said I think the mass gains are going to come on pretty slow from here on out.  I am putting on weight literally at will, but am noticing that more is appearing around the gut than on the arms and shoulders.  
*12) * Very tough to tell how much fat I have gained.  That determination will have to wait til post cycle.

Operation cns stimulation begins today.  My secret strength weapon should kick in within a few weeks time.  I must have patience.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 3, 2005)

> *January 29, 2005*
> 
> *Squats* 225x2, 225x5, 225x8, 235x5, 225x6, 205x10, 205x8
> *Leg Extensions * - Managed one set b/f knees gave out
> ...



*February 3, 2005*

*Squats* 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x5, 255x3, 205x10

*Notes*

Moving in the right direction.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 5, 2005)

*February 5, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 263
*Waist:* 42.5
*Arms:* 18"

*Incline Bench * 195x5, 220x4, 205x5
*DB OH Press * 70x8, 65x9, 60x13, 65x8
*Pushdowns* 30x14, 30x11, 30x2x8, 40x5
*CGBP:* 185x8

*Notes*

Strength up almost imperceptibly.  Not quite enough to make an extra rep on inclines.  I think this is going to be my top bodyweight for this cycle.  Too many people are noticing and my father is thinking it is time for therapy to help with weight loss lol.  

I am going to make a bit of a transition, dropping calories somewhat and increasing protein intake hoping to hell I don't get another bad heart arrythimia episode from it.  Having that sort of reaction when I eat protein isn't really conducive to bodybuilding success.

I am probably going to skip my next injection and try and lower blood levels of testosterone.  I am simply losing too much hair at the moment and may have exhausted alternatives.  I am keeping up with the Nizoral, Spiro, and Finasteride.  Also just ordered some Azaleac Acid from custom to add to it.

My body feels a lot better at the moment.  Nothing feels like it is about to break or rip or tear, which is a good sign.  Even if it is mostly water bloat, having 18" guns for the first time feels good nonetheless.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 5, 2005)

How tall are you?  You have some weird stats, at least compared to me.  Perhaps I am the odd one though.  For example, you are 258 with a 42 inch stomach and 17 1/2 inch arms.  I am guessing that you are quite a bit taller than I am -- at the end of my sdrol cycle, I was 235 with a 42 inch stomach and ab 18 1/4 inch arm.

BTW, reading this makes me miss my sdrol cycle terribly.  Ah, that was fun.  But I went up ~20 lbs in 3 weeks, and nothing fit anymore, so I can't imagine how your clothes fit.  And EVERYONE noticed.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 5, 2005)

*TP:*

I am just shy of 6'2".  My stats even look odd to me.  I retain more water than anyone I know.  Androgens seem to amplify the effect much more than expected.  I am up 60 lbs from the start of my cycle on December 28.  50 lbs I got in the first three weeks.

I don't think you are the odd one at all.  Definitely it is me.  The water retention I experience now is pretty well spread out.  Wearing socks is like wearing a tournicate around my ankles.  The indentation is deep.

A pretty big difference between you and me is that you carry so much more lbm and will be able to keep most all of the size on your arms.  I expect to lose quite a bit of mine since a lot of it is bloat.  

Superdrol really made me explode more than I expected in size.  Then when I added another 30 lbs from the test, it was down right freaky.  I wish I could have stayed on it a few more weeks as my strength had really started to skyrocket.

And you are very correct, EVERYONE notices.  If I could get rid of the face bloat, it wouldn't look like I am fat at all.  Pants don't fit at all.  Shirts are comfortably tight.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2005)

Moon face eh?

Yeah, you must be very sensative to androgens.  So are you done then?  Or are you running somthing else to help you keep some gains?

Whats the post-cycle plan?  I am VERY curious to see how that goes.  How does your strength compare to pre-cycle.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2005)

*TP:*

I am not going to give up on the cycle just yet.  Can't bring myself to quit 5 weeks into Test E.  My plan is to run about 30-40 mg M4OHN/ED along with a minimal dose of Test and hopefully be able to complete the next 4-5 weeks of my cycle withtout going bald.  

My strength gains were great on the combo m5aa, superdrol and frontload of test.  I got about 20 lbs each on my lat work and bench.  But I am not satisfied yet overall with my strength gains.  I had to take a break from squatting and deadlifting and would like to use the next 4-5 weeks to build some strength that might come closer to matching my size gains and hopefully consolodate what size I have built.  M4OHN seems perfect to accomplish those goals.

Funny, even though I haven't used it before, I have little doubt that M4OHN will outmatch Test E in terms of cns stimulation and strength gains.  AAS certainly doesn't take the cake compared to PH/PS in all categories.

I may end up running a high calorie keto bulk, pretty similar to your short meat and fat diet I read about a long time ago on AL.  It should help to keep water retention down and so far I haven't noticed a heart arrhythmia problem on it yet, so keeping my fingers crossed.  Femara didn't do such a great job of combatting my overeating tendencies. I still bloated up a lot even on it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2005)

Interesting.  Definitely going to follow this, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 7, 2005)

*February 7, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 252
*Gut:* 41"

*HS High Row * 240x10(+1rep), 220x12, 200x13, 200x8
*Curls * 50x10, 55x7, 50x10, 50x8
*Lat Pulldown * 200x10
*Shrug* 110x29

*Notes*

Strength still edging upwards ever so slowly.  This feels like roughtly the rate I would make strength gains naturally.  Pulled off another rep or two here or there.  Waiting patiently to feel the cns effects of M4OHN.   I expect it to take another week at least before I notice the strength gains.  

Twice a week injections for Test E pretty well time it perfectly.  After skipping my Wednesday injection, five days later, I notice a major reduction in muscle pump.  Felt normal almost.  Saturday I still had a major pump in the gym.  Shin splints weren't noticeable walking nor was calf pump.  I certainly felt no loss in strength.

*Edition:*  Unfortunately, after only two days low carbing it, my heart arrhythmia is back stronger than ever.  I suppose I'll have to see what can be done at very low protein intakes.   So it looks like the meat and fat idea won't fly.  I was just getting used to the general lack of lethargy, eat so much fat and so few cho.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 7, 2005)

Any particular reason that you used such high repetitions for shrugs?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 7, 2005)

wow, thats an insane amount of weight gain. I'll be interested to see how much you keep. GL with the rest of it


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 8, 2005)

*Pimp:*
After injuring my lower back on the leg press, I haven't been able to do deadlifts or barbell shrugs yet very effectively.  I am in one of those gyms that only have dumbbells up to 110's.  150's would be perfect I think.  I like DB shrugs a lot more anyhow.  My next investment will likely be in a trap bar.  Could really use one at this point.  The high reps do give an insane pump while I am 'on'.

Good thing is I don't lose deadlift or shrug strength easily, so I feel comfortable taking as long as needed to let the old back heal up confident that I may not have lost anything at all when I start up training again.


*Iron:*  Thanks man!  I"ll be interested to see how much I keep too!  I have come back to reality and am hovering just under 250 now with my lower carb approach to eating.  Gaining weight is the easiest thing in the world on Test.  I think I can look at food and get bigger.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 8, 2005)

*February 8, 2005*

*Squats* 225x5, 250x5, 260x3, 205x10, 205x8
*Calves* 3 sets

*Notes*

Definitely glad I skipped my last injection.  The difference in training is stark.  Joints don't hurt as bad.  I could reach down and put on my shoes and socks with ease.  Once again, no shin splints or calf pumps today.  Back even felt a bit better.  I am however ready for another dose!  Shedding of hair hasn't let up, but hasn't gotten worse.  

Got just shy of a 5lb increase in squats.  260 felt heavy and my form was sloppy, using too much back again.  250 felt great and solid.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 10, 2005)

> *January 30, 2005*
> 
> *Bench* 205x5, *225x6*, *230x3*, 205x9
> *CGBP* 185x9, 185x8
> *Extensions/Laterals*



*February 10, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 264

*Bench* 205x5, *230x6*, *240x4*, 225x5
*DB OH Press * 70x7, 65x10, 60x12
*Tates* 45x6, 40x6
*Pushdowns* 30x11, 30x2x10

*Notes*

Last inject was for 125mg Test instead of 250mg.  Did a quad inject and it produced almost no residual pain.  I think it was due to the lower dose.  Pump felt about right.  No pump induced shoulder impingement.  

This is a PR for me on bench.  Everything about the workout felt perfect today.  Couldn't have asked for a better training session.  I think the M40HN is kicking in since I am stronger but have cut my dose of Test in half.  To be fair, I took one green tea pill before lifting and I felt its effects.  So I am not yet 100% certain, but it is coming on two weeks on 30-40mg M4OHN so it should start working soon.

I may end up liking 300-400mg/EW of Test E more than 500+.  The side effects I am having are much reduced.  I can walk without much shin pain now.  Wouldn't mind a bit more muscle pump though.  Hair still coming out in clumps unfortunately.  

I just stuffed down four hamburgers.  Hopefully I won't have too much of a problem with it as I was hungry as hell for some real meat.   Still eating too much as my weight shot right back up to the 260's after adding back some carbs and some Test.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 11, 2005)

*February 11, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 269
*Gut:* 43

I feel an overall sense of well-being that gives me another sign indicating the M4OHN has kicked in.  That is good considering what I am about to undertake.  Starting today, I am going to significantly reduce caloric intake, focusing on making strength gains and solidifying what muscle I have accumulated thus far.  Can't wait until my lat workout tomorrow.  Looking for some nice strength gain.    

I am already feeling the effects of a constantly raging appetite.  Just as an observation, this is the first time I have let loose on caloric intake for an extended time frame trusting in AAS to afford me decent partitioning.  I have concluded that I reach a general feeling of satiety and satisfaction averaging around 7000-8000 kcals per day.  That explains quite a bit about why I seem to feel constant hunger.  I use and have used quite a few drugs/activities to reach satiety but thus far none of them can match the subjective overall feeling I get when I consume a comfortable level of calories (7000 or so).  When I go much over 8kcals/day I feel I can almost match the full sensation an average ectomorph feels when trying to eat 4kcals for example.  Interesting how much individuals differ in hard wiring of the old brain.  

Aside from what I have learned experimenting with anabolics, this latest observation has taught me a great deal as well! I won't make the mistake of expecting to feel full just b/c I consume a measly 4-5 thousand kcals a day on a bulk in the future.  I will likely still continue to use appetite suppressive mechanisms even at such higher intakes, albeit to a lesser extent.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 12, 2005)

> *February 7, 2005*
> 
> *Bodyweight:* 252
> *Gut:* 41"
> ...



*February 12, 2005*

*HS High Rows * 260x7(+3reps PR), 240x10, 220x14, 200x16
*Curls* 55x9, 60x6, 55x9
*Wrist Curls* 50x10, 50x2x9, 30x6, 30x7
*Shrugs* 110x15 (slow with looong pauses)

*Notes*

It is official.  M4OHN rocks.  Pretty much blowing away testosterone in terms of strength gains for me at the moment.  Or more specifically the combo of the two is nice.  Did I ever say how much I like PH's?

I was pleasantly surprised to see such a strength gain doing curls today.  It was sometime last fall since I have made even a rep's progress on that exercise.  

I dropped about 17 lbs bodyweight since the 10th.  With the exception of extreme hunger problems, I both look and feel better.  Pumps were perfect today.  Neither too much or too little when I was working out.  I think I have definitely found my preferred dose of Test.  

My protein intake has been woefully inadequate the last few days.  Yesterday I probably took about 100 grams.  I am going to try and work that up to about 200 grams/day very carefully.  Will probably try to stay hypocaloric while doing so to avert negative side effects.  I would be happy if I could even get it up to .8g/lb lbm and keep it there long term at this point.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 13, 2005)

> *February 8, 2005*
> 
> *Squats* 225x5, 250x5, 260x3, 205x10, 205x8
> *Calves* 3 sets



*February 13, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 246
*Gut:* 41 (morning)

*Squats* 225x5, 255x5, 265x3, 225x9, 135x20
*Calves* 3 sets

*Notes*

Don't have anything to complain about today for a change.  Strength moving along predictably and smoothly.  Felt like I was roughly 6-7 lbs stronger on squats.  For all the effort I put into them, I might as well forget working calves.  Definitely spent more time loading the leg press machine than working out.  Nearing PR territory on the squats.

*Diet* 

< = 2500 Calories
Working protein intake up to 200grams as planned.  So far no major arrhythmic problems.  Fibrous vegetable intake = substantial.  Yesterday, I managed 4 lbs salad and 4 heads cauliflower.  Modest amounts of dressing.  Heading to the store soon to pick up some Walden Farm's.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 15, 2005)

> *February 5, 2005*
> 
> *Bodyweight:* 263
> *Waist:* 42.5
> ...



*February 15, 2005*

*BW:* 255
*Gut:* 42"

*Incline Bench * 195x5, 225x4, 205x5
*DB OH Press * 70x8, 65x11, 65x10
*CGBP * 185x9, 185x8, 185x6
*Cardio:* 20 minutes jogging/circuit type stuff

*Notes*

Failed in an effort to keep my calories below 2500 last night.  Moderate Size Binge.  No need to report my overeating however as my bodyweight measurements are an accurate indicator.

Managed about 5lbs increase on incline.  My goal was to hit 5 reps with 225.  Missed it by one (had help on fifth rep).


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 17, 2005)

> *February 12, 2005*
> 
> *HS High Rows * 260x7(+3reps PR), 240x10, 220x14, 200x16
> *Curls* 55x9, 60x6, 55x9
> ...



*February 17, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 260
*Gut:* 42

*HS High Row * 260x6
*Lat Pulldown * 220x8, 220x8, 220x7
*Curls* 55x10, 60x7, 50x8
*Wrist Curls*
*Normal* 60x8
*Reverse* 30x9
*Hammer* 50x12
*Shrugs* 110x33

*Notes*

Bumped my dose of test back to 500mg/EW. Dropped all hair care products save Nizoral.  So far no change in shedding.  Swelling in wrist and ankles has returned.  Watchband now on next to last mark.  

I was weaker on High Rows.  A bit disappointing.  So I took it out on everything else I did that day and ended up with some nice strength gain.  Thank you M4OHN.

I think I may have the whole problem of going bald under control for the moment.  I haven't been losing all that much in the shower, most of it coming out in large clumps when I comb my hair.  So when I wash my hair now, I just make sure I leave it parted using water pressure.  I don't comb it down, just to the side and now I lose not so much hair that way.  The method may be unorthodox (my preference is usually to try a bunch of drugs), but I won't argue the results.

I started a thread at avant and am trying to learn more about my protein induced heart arrhythmia.  I have gotten quite a bit of really helpful feedback and may be doing some experimentation soon to see if I can nail down more specific causes and maybe even a better solution than not eating protein.  

Speaking of diet, I tried something a bit different.  Mixed sf jello pudding mix with casein and diet soda.  Tasted a bit like a soda float.  Not too bad at all.  Would have been better with a little iced cream and real root beer though.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> *February 13, 2005*
> 
> *Bodyweight:* 246



Hey Cardinal,

Impressive Weight Gains.  Been a silent follower.  Is this a typo?

I see your weight flucuating 5+lbs every so often but wow that was quite a bit.  It it isn't any reason why such a drastic change that day?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 17, 2005)

*IainDaniel:*  Good eyes!  Nope no type.  I decided I wanted to lower calories for awhile to slow fat gain.  For 4 days I managed 2500-3000 kcals.  That was at the end of those four days.  I think I ended up dropping about 17 lbs in a 24 hour period at the start of it all.  Obviously most all of that is water weight.  I actually am not certain how much water I am holding and how much fat I have gained.  Flucuations are just too great for me to tell with confidence.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 19, 2005)

> *February 13, 2005*
> 
> *Bodyweight:* 246
> *Gut:* 41 (morning)
> ...


*February 19, 2005*

*BW:* 267
*Gut:* 42.5

*Squats* 225x5, 260x5, 225x9, 225x2x7
*Cardio:* Eliptical, 20 minutes @ snail's pace

*Workout Notes*

260 felt really heavy.  Not a clear five pound gain this time around as 255 felt kind of light last time.  Joints were a bit troublesome.  I can tell it was from the Test E.

*Other Notes   * 

Thursday night I was feeling on myself like I often do and noticed a hard ass lump to the right of my right nipple that was also painful.  Also noticed very minor fluid discharge upon serious squeezing action.  I promptly ingested 80mg Nolvadex and will continue to do so for the next few days then lower dose to maintenance level of say 10-20mg/ED.  So far the only indicator I have had of a problem is general puffiness, yet I experience this all the time, on or off cycle.  So this came on pretty fast as I have been keeping a good eye out for it.  In short, I can add one more side effect from my AAS use.  Fortunately this one I know just how to deal with.  

*Diet* 

After failing to stick to a 2500 calorie diet plan last week, I now am commencing a 3000 calorie plan and hope for better results.  I will be testing some specific amino acids within the next few days to see if they cause my heart arrhythmia.  Right now I have once again had to drop protein intake down to ridiculously low levels to get the symptoms to abate.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 20, 2005)

> *February 10, 2005*
> 
> *Bodyweight:* 264
> 
> ...


*February 20, 2005*

*BW:* 263
*Gut:* 42.5

*Bench* 245x3, 225x6, 225x5
*DB OH Press * 70x8, 65x11, 65x10
*CGBP* 190x7, 185x7
*Pushdowns* 30x2x11, 30x2x10

*Cardio:* Tolerated the elliptical trainer for 25 minutes this time.  It said I burned 350 calorie.  The hell I did!  Not at the pace I was going.  Felt like I was moving backwards.  I did break a sweat however and that is a new one.

*Diet:* Sticking to the 3000 calorie plan, protein woefully inadequate again
*Sleep:* Been sleeping like a baby on Test.  Average no less than 8hrs the last month+ almost religiously

*Notes*

I note a strength stall on virtually all lifts trained.  This tells me something, probably inadequate protein has come back to bite me in the ass and put a halt to my plans.  It looks as though I may need to make a choice between gaining strength and losing substantial fat in what remains of my cycle.  Now I choose to lose fat.  My protruding gut is by far the thing most out of balance.  Strength so far I have gained and this was intended as a BBing cycle, not a show of strength.  As Lyle would say, life she is full of little compromises.  Looking on the bright side, with nolva well into my system, I am no longer lactating.  Thought I might turn into a girl there for a few minutes.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 22, 2005)

> *February 17, 2005*
> 
> *Bodyweight:* 260
> *Gut:* 42
> ...


*February 22, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 255
*Arms:* 18" +/- 1/8"

*Lat Pulldown * 220x3x8
*Low Row * 240x7, 220x12
*Curls * 55x10, 60x7, 50x11
*Wrist Curls * 50x10, 30x9, 50x14
*Shrugs* 110x30
*Cardio:* 45 minutes eliptical +30 minutes random other crap

*Notes*


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2005)

> *February 19, 2005*
> *BW:* 267
> *Gut:* 42.5
> *Squats* 225x5, 260x5, 225x9, 225x2x7
> *Cardio:* Eliptical, 20 minutes @ snail's pace


*February 24, 2005*

*BW:* 255
*Squats:* 225x5, 265x4, 225x10, 225x2x7

*Notes* 

Strength still stagnant.  Nothing else new to report.  Trying to make decision on how much longer to run cycle.  Diet good, but high in cals.  Protein intake backup to normal levels.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 26, 2005)

> *February 20, 2005*
> 
> *BW:* 263
> *Gut:* 42.5
> ...


*February 26, 2005*

*BW:* 260

*Bench* 225x5x5
*DB OH Press * 70x9, 70x8, 70x7
*CGBP* 195x7, 195x5
*Tates* 40x9, 45x6
*Elliptical:* 32:00/450cals/57rpm/HR 145

*Notes*

I have started growing once again.  Feels great to have protein back in the diet.  Waistline isn't suffering at all.  I am probably putting away way over 500 grams/day now.  Slight gain in strength on the assistance work.  Enough for me to notice and grab an extra rep or two here and there.  I'll take that as a sign my strength stall is coming to a close.  Amazing what cup after cup of casein can do for a body.

Appetite strong as usual.  I am cutting like I did back in the day.  Trying everything I can not to recognize that the calories will have to come down before the weight does.  Maybe I can diet without counting calories.  When I start feeling like complete crap and losing strength, I'll know I am on the right track to leanness.  Not there yet though =D

Got a rather substantial pump from the half hour on the elliptical machine.  Legs were a bit swollen up.  Felt good.  Almost made up for the unending boredom.  No hot women on the other machines to stare at today.  I suffered through it nonetheless.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 27, 2005)

> *February 22, 2005*
> 
> *Bodyweight:* 255
> 
> ...



*February 27, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 258.5
*Gut:* 42"

*Lat Pulldown * 220x9, 220x8
*HS High Row * 240x9, 220x12
*Curls* 55x7, 50x7, 50x7, 45x10
*Elliptical* 30 minutes/450cals/60rpm

*Notes*

Yet another completely painless quad injection.  I have definitely found a sweet spot about 2/3 to 3/4 the way up my thigh, dead center.  This is soemthing like 8 or 10 in a row alternating quads.  I lost count.

Workout was acceptable, but I noticed only a modicum of strength gain.  Tried a different variant of curls that caused a weight reduction.  Felt it better in the muscle though with a longer rom.  I think I'll keep it.  Lower back was giving me a little trouble.  I injured it on leg press in early January and every now and again, I breath wrong and it acts up for a  few days.  This is one of those days.  I can't wait to get back to deadlifting but it looks like it may be some months away still unless something changes.  Maybe when I go off it will heal up easier without so much random pumpage.

Kicked ass on the elliptical.  They were actually playing some acceptable music while I was there.  Who'd have thunk it.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 2, 2005)

*March 1, 2005*

*BW:* 257

*Leg Extensions*
*Leg Curls*
*Calf Raises*
*Elliptical:* 50 minutes

*Notes*

I couldn't do squats as planned.  My lower back injury is acting up again.  Given that I am not really able to squat and deadlift now, I don't see a pertinent reason to inject for more than another week or so, making roughly 9 weeks of actual injections and an 11 week cycle overall.  No reason to be on just to be 'on'.  To keep blood levels up until start of pct, I may run 2 weeks of either superdrol or m5aa.  I stopped the m4ohn when it seemed not to produce any more results, so I still have some of that left for another mild cycle at some point.  This will put me starting another cycle some time this summer.  Until then, I need to rest up and make certain my back heals completely and recovery is full otherwise.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 3, 2005)

> *February 26, 2005*
> 
> *BW:* 260
> 
> ...



*March 3, 2005*

*BW:* 256

*Bench* 230x4x5
*DB OH Press * 70x9, 70x10, 70x8
*CGBP* 195x6, 185x7
*Flies* 40x15
*Elliptical:* 30:00/435 kcals

*Notes*

Same pattern as last workout.  Not a lot more strength on bench, but surprised by knocking out an extra rep or so on overhead pressing.  Didn't want to fiddle with extensions and other little shit today.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 5, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> *February 27, 2005*
> 
> *Bodyweight:* 258.5
> *Gut:* 42"
> ...


*March 5, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 261

*Lat Pulldown * 220x9, 220x9, 240x2x4
*HS High Row * 240x9, 220x12
*Curls * 45x10, 50x8, 55x6
*BB Wrist Curls * 135x20, 175x8, 155x10
*Elliptical* 30 minutes 460 kcals/60+ rpm

*Notes*

Today will be my last inject.  I decided to go with 2 weeks on methasteron, 30mg/ED to finish the cycle.  PCT starts two weeks from today.  I am noticing that with my super high protein diet, I seem to be swelling up in the right places.  A small dose of nolva each day may also have something to do with this but the waistline is staying at a superlean 42.5 inches or so (well maybe not all that lean).  I think I am finally getting the hang of gaining lbm without so much added fat.  I couldn't do it when I was having the irregular heartbeats.  Too little protein.

I have to be careful on both superdrol and Test E.  Last time I did this, it was quite the effort to bend over and get my shoes on, let alone tie them.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 6, 2005)

*March 6, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 260
*Gut:* 41.6"

*Leg Extensions* 80x15, 90x12, 100x10, 100x10
*Leg Curls* 75x15 (left leg only)
*Calves:* 4 sets
*Lunges* 30 lbs, 4 sets
*Cardio:* 32:00/525kcals/65 rpm

*Notes*

Some random crap I learned today.

1)  Lunges are not so wussy as I remembered them to be.  
2)  I may even try sissy squats next go round.  Need something that doesn't recruit the lower back and I can't think of any other type of squat that would come close to qualifying.
3)  Consequently I actually had a challenging and enjoyable workout sans squats or leg presses.  I didn't think this was possible.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

Everything is looking good, bud. What are your goals?


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Mike!  Thanks for stopping in.

Right now, I am looking to go on a slow extended cut until mid-summer, trying like hell to keep as much muscle as I can from this cycle.  My lower back needs some major rest/rehab.  My goal there is to be in good squatting and deadlifting form come June or thereabouts so that I can hit a couple of long standing goals (squat 315 is one biggie that is a ways away).  If I just train the deadlift at all, I should be able to single 405 by xmas without much trouble.

Short term, I am looking to tack on another 10 lbs or so to a few lifts before calling it quits for my current cycle.  Methasteron is producing some nice finishing results at the moment and I may extend my cycle one week to take fully advantage of it.  I seem to be gaining size and losing fat.  

I'll probably follow a Dogg Crap type diet plan while doing all this.  I am following something similar now and it is producing very pleasant results (and I get to eat a boatload of meat).


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 8, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> *March 3, 2005*
> 
> *BW:* 256
> 
> ...


*March 8, 2005*

*Bench* 235x4x5
*DB OH Press * 70x10, 80x2x5
*CGBP* 195x6, 185x7
*Extensions* 40x9, 40x8
*Pushdowns* 30x2x10
*Laterals * 30x12, 35x9
*Elliptical: * 30:30/475kcals/70+rpm

*Notes*

Finally getting near cardio range on the elliptical.  Heartbeat hit 160 and I was actually thirsty afterwards.  235 felt like a featherweight on bench.  When I started warming up with 135, I damn near tossed the bar up in the air.  I knew right then it was going to be a good day.  This is attributable of course to the 40mg Methasteron I am taking now.  Cycle will likely be extended one week to take advantage of said strength gains.  

Last time I tried to overhead press the 80's I managed one or two (last fall).  Hit it for a couple sets of five this time, which is a big improvement for me.  

I am having a tad bit of trouble concentrating on my studies. I think it may be an effect of the sdrol also.  But hey, gaining strength must come as first priority here =D


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

> Methasteron is producing some nice finishing results at the moment and I may extend my cycle one week to take fully advantage of it. I seem to be gaining size and losing fat.


What is Methasteron?


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 8, 2005)

*Mike*

Methasteron

The only thing I am taking that is even remotely within the bounds of the law.  SuperDrol.  I think I got the chemical name right.  Twice methylated version of anadrol.  I can only conjecture how bad ass it would be to run an actual cycle of Drol.  Maybe in a year or so I will consider it.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 10, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> *March 5, 2005*
> 
> *Bodyweight:* 261
> 
> ...


*March 10, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 258
*Arms* 18.25 left, 18" right

*Lat Pulldown * 240x6, 240x5, 220x8
*HS High Row * 260x5, 220x12
*HS Isolateral Pulldown* 270x4
*Hammer Curls* 50x10
*Normal Curls * 50x8, 55x7
*Elliptical* 31 minutes 475 kcals/65+ rpm

*Notes*

Noticing some additional fluid retention in wrists and ankles.  Hands feel like they are pulsating with blood most of the time.  Joints rather achy.  All signs letting me know I am definitely still 'on'.  I'll miss all this in a week or so when again become a mortal.

Superdrol came through with a pleasant strength boost today, noticable mainly in my first few sets on lat pulldowns.  Diet is going well, I just ate about 2.5 lbs lean hamburger for lunch with some salad and light dressing.  Other meals are similar and quite satisfying.  

The superdrol and excess caffeine intake has hurt my sleep a little.  On spring break starting next week (and ending next week), so I should get some nice rest.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 12, 2005)

*March 12, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 258

*Lunges* 40's x 2 trips
*Leg Press * 270x15, 360x10, 450x10, 540x10 (all using support of hands)
*Leg Extensions* Several sets
*HS Kneeling Leg Curls * 100x6 (left leg only)
*Calf Work, on leg press* 4 sets, 4-6 plates/side, lots of reps
*DB Oblique Deadlifts * worked up to 90's for 6-8 reps

*Notes*

Read the following only if excessively bored.  

I am usually more precise regarding specifically what I did, but I am still experimenting with various leg exercises that don't irritate my lower back.  I did the leg press today and got away with it, but I think that will be a one time occurance.  Leg extensions aren't going to work long-term because of the sheer force on my knee.  Split squats on the smith or in the free squat rack didn't work at all due again to excess pressure on the knee joint.  Would eventually lead to injury.  I also can't balance worth a shit on lunges, and end up having to step sideways to avoid tipping over. 

I was really happy with the DB Oblique Deadlifts.  I got a pleasant pump on both sides of my lower back musculature, a tad bit of hamstring work and even some ab work.   I will keep these in my routine for the future.  Closest thing I have to deadlifting at the moment.

Ditto with the calf work.  I did really high reps and got a nice burn.  Probably didn't do a damn thing toward building muscle but it did feel good.

Also, I could only use my left leg on leg curls today.  Both legs are popping and cracking from the back and any leg curl seems to bother it.  Hence my reason for using a variation on deadlifting where I don't have to move the knee joint.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 13, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> *March 8, 2005*
> 
> *Bench* 235x4x5
> *DB OH Press * 70x10, 80x2x5
> ...


*March 13, 2005*

*Bench* 240x3x5
*DB OH Press * 70x10, 80x6, 80x5, 80x5, 80x7!
*HS Dips * 270x10 (ez)
*Pushdowns* 30x10,9,8,10
*Elliptical* 36:00/550kcal/63rpm

*Notes*

Misfire!  I timed my intake of M5AA a bit wrong.  It kicked in roughly around my last set of overhead presses.  I took a massive 60mg dose all at once.  Hot digity damn.  Out of nowhere I managed to get 7 reps with 80's.  Bench work with 240 was rather tough without the added aid.  I had only caffeine in my system.  Poor me!  This may be my max on bench for awhile.  I'll decide based on how I feel whether I bump to 245 next time depending on how my shoulder feels and my general strength level next saturday.  I am most excited about resuming overhead work. 

I believe I am once again at a point where my bench exceeds my squat strength.  Quickly, I am becoming a proud member of the bench and bicep club.  I think I'll just start training only the muscle I can see really well in the mirror.  Forget the rest.  And no more training legs.  That shit is hard and I am tired of falling over doing lunges.

*Diet*

Craving fruit likes its my job.  Must be the hot weather.  Just got back from walmart where they are running red delicious for .43/lb.  Can't beat that.  I also picked up a pack of 93/7 lean beef.  Must be 5-6 lbs in there.  I'll try not to eat it all at one setting.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 15, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> *March 10, 2005*
> 
> *Bodyweight:* 258
> *Arms* 18.25 left, 18" right
> ...


*March 15, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 258

*Lat Pulldown * 240x5
*BB Rows * 185x7
*Old School T-Bar Rows * 135x7, 180x5, 170x6
*DB Curls* 50x11, 60x5, 55x8
*Barbell Curls * 115x4
*Weighted Situps * 40x10, 70x8, 80x2x8
*Overhand Wrist Roller * 15x1, 20x1
*Underhand Wrist Roller * 20x2

*Notes*

As evinced by the different exercises chosen today, I decided to do a little more experimenting.  Felt I needed a change of pace.  Training the Hammerstrength high row and lat pulldowns just isn't exciting anymore as a main strength move.

I fiddled with BB rows and BB curls.  Both felt bad on my elbow joint.  T-Bar rows kicked royal ass though and felt great.  I also noted that I was able to support a fair amount of weight using my lower back.  Meaning I might try some light deadlifting soon.

Assuming noone steals, breaks or otherwise maims our new and somewhat flimsy wrist roller, I am going to use this for forearm training for the next few months.  Wrist curls have been doing a number on my joints and for that reason I have lost some motivation to train them.

Finally ab training is back with a vengeance.  Screw the old groin injury.  It isn't getting much better, so I will train abs around it for now.  Surprisingly I maintained at least some strength capacity here.

Normally when I switch routines, I think up a whole new setup to follow for awhile.  Here I am just mainly switching exercises and will still use a lot of simple and effective 5x5 stuff.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 17, 2005)

*March 17, 2005*

*Squats* 225x5, 245x5, 255x3

Okay so I lost a little strength on this one.  I strongly believe I can bench slightly more than this.  Back didn't feel too good doing these.

*Manta Ray* 205x5, 225x5

The Manta Ray is an odd little contraption I must say.  I think it was too small for me.  Kept pressing into the back of my neck in an odd way.  Did make the weight feel a hell of a lot more comfortable on my back though.

*HS Kneeling Leg Curls * 100x9
This is bordering on ridiculous.  I got 6 last time with great effort.  I knocked out 9 this time with ease.  I don't even need to do the math on that one.  Lets me know that methasteron is still going full force.

*Deadlifts * 225x2x13

I did some other leg work, but there is no point writing it all out.  The deads felt extremely light, more of a cardio workout than anything.  I just hope the shoulder work from deadlifting doesn't interfere with my bench training on saturday.  Deads are one lift that really can interfere with all sorts of stuff.

*Notes*

My body is changing somewhat.  Joint soreness has diminished slightly.  Appetite more controllable.  This means I am actually honing in my diet quite nicely.  I hope to hell it lasts.  Libido diminishing somewhat.  Could do without losing this.  I look a bit drier though I haven't really dropped weight so far as I can tell.  My last injection was last Wednesday.  I start pct next Wednesday.  Shedding isn't quite so bad, but my nipples are still pretty sore and a little puffy.  Hopefully that will go away forthwith.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 19, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> *March 13, 2005*
> *Bench* 240x3x5
> *DB OH Press * 70x10, 80x6, 80x5, 80x5, 80x7!
> *HS Dips * 270x10 (ez)
> ...


*March 19, 2005*

Bodyweight is still holding steady.  Weighed in at 257 today.

*Bench* 245x2x5, 245x3

Quite happy with the first two sets.  Really petered out by the third though.  Next time I am going to see about hitting this for (3-5)x5

*DB OH Press * 70x10, 80x5, 80x6, 80x7

I then proceeded to do a bunch of pumper and toner shit and left.  Rather than do cardio, I just went in and layed in a tanning bed for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 20, 2005)

*March 20, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 255.5

*Lat Pulldown * 220x6
*DB Curls* 50x10, 60x4, 60x8, 60x6
*Weighted Situps * 90x6, 90x7, 90x5
*Pulldown Abs * 100x12, 85x20, 120x6

*Notes*

This seems like as good of a day as any to end my cycle.  It has been a fun ride and I am quite pleased with my anabolism so far.  I'll make a post here in a moment or two with a rough and incomplete guide of my pct plan


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 20, 2005)

I'll run post cycle therapy for about a month starting on March 21.  I am basically looking at...not much out of the ordinary.

1) Shit ton of *nolvadex* tapered down over 4 weeks time
2) Shit ton of *food* and rest mainly protein, less only if I get fat(ter)
3) *Milk Thistle * for the rest of my life.
4) *Creatine* starting in about a week or so.  
5) *Caffeine* and maybe *E HCL * as a preworkout stimulant
6) I am going to conjugate my workouts to avoid going stale.  Basic plan is to select exercise I haven't been using much while on so that I can bring up those strength capacities without losing more than necessary on what I have built so far.  Otherwise, I am not really planning to change anything else about my workouts substantially.
7) *Bloodwork* will be done sometime after pct is over to make sure my liver doesn't fall out of me.  I may even get values for free and total test.
8) Updates will occur but not quite as regularly for the next week or so.  I need some time off journaling and have lots to do.  I will report back with specific bodyweight and measurements along with a report on how my strength changed over the cycle.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 22, 2005)

You're running a PCT? What cycle did you do? What is your bodyfat %?


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 22, 2005)

*Monstar*  My cycle ended up as follows:

W 2-12: Test E 400-500mg/EW
W 1-3: Superdrol 40mg/ED on average
W 1-3: M5AA 80+mg/ED
W 5-9: M4OHN 50mg/ED
W 9-12: Superdrol 40mg/ED
W 1-12: M5AA used sporadically as a preworkout stimulant

The cycle is basically just a standard Test only cycle that I threw some ph/ps in with to keep the strength gains coming.  For a few weeks I was on test only so I could tell how I reacted to it specifically.

My bodyfat percentage is pretty high.  Probably about 20% or so.  Despite massive overeating, I didn't put on that much fat.  I had some really good partitioners at work.  A small bit of the increased waist size is actually muscle.  I can physically see more of it on my abs even though they are compltely covered in a layer of flab.

-Cardinal


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 22, 2005)

*March 22, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* 260 

*Conventional DL*
225x10
225x13 
315x1 
355x1
*375x1(+20lb PR)*
395x0

My back felt truly great for the first time in a long time, so I decided to try a max deadlift.  Considering I haven't maxed on this lift in a couple of years, I am pleased with the result.  I am also fairly certain that if my knee were in better condition, I could pull more with a sumo.  I am pretty tall.  I will also warm up a bit more efficiently.  I didn't expect things to feel as good as they did today.  I think it is that the test e is finally gone out of my system pretty much and my joints have returned to health.

Next time I think I am going to go for a more sane 385.  I really need to work on my form big time.  On my attempt at 395, my ass flew up in the air and my legs straightened while my back had not made more than maybe 305 inches progress lifting the weight off the ground.  I will try to do better next time and use some of techniques that I learned a long time ago.

*Leg Extenions * Lots of sets. Puny weight 50-100 lbs per leg
*Calf Raises * 360lbs for 10-15 reps/set

That is pretty much all I did for the day.  Didn't feel like doing anything overly tiring.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 24, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> *March 19, 2005*
> 
> *Bench* 245x2x5, 245x3
> *DB OH Press * 70x10, 80x5, 80x6, 80x7



*March 24, 2005*

*Bench 245x4x5*

Goal achieved!  Hit the top weight I was shooting for.  Definitely my best bench workout to date.  Felt like I could toss 135 up in the air and catch it warming up.  Knew it was to be a good day.  

*DB OH Press 80x5, 80x6, 90x3, 80x7*
*Extensions 35x4x10*
*Elliptical 30:00/430kcals/60rpm*

Slightly stronger here but the numbers don't show it.  I failed in an attempt to get a fourth rep with the 90s and an 8th with the 80s.  Some strong son of a dog was working out...no warming up, with the 90s and I had to give it a shot later on.

Learned something knew and helpful.  It seems that when I add 20 lb to over head press, I can get exactly half as many reps as I can with the lower weight.  This seems to work over several weight ranges.  I am also consistently strongest on my third set.

In other knews I stepped foot on the elliptical for the first time in awhile.

*Diet Notes*

I was stronger today mainly because I have been pigging out somewhat over the last few days.  Definitely followed a seefood protocol.  I am going to start dieting manana.  Not trying to drop weight really as I am in pct, but I am going to consistently strive to hit 3500-4500 kcals.  I haven't had less than about 6000 kcals for more than one day since December if I recall correctly.

Creatine loading, and ephedrine use will also likely start tomorrow.  I want keep as much strength as possible and I think the combo of Creatine, E HCl/Caffeine may do just that for me.  We shall see.

Bodyweight actually is moving up a little because of the pigouts.  I was 262 today.  I gained another 1/4 inch on my arms it seems like, so it is not necessarily all bad weight.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 26, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> *March 20, 2005*
> 
> *Bodyweight:* 255.5
> 
> ...



*March 26, 2005*

*Bodyweight:* *258*

*Low Row Machine 240x5, 220x5, 220x3x6*
*Hammer Strength High Row * *240x9*

Pretty solid sets here.  They got a new handle that allows for a neutral grip on the rowing machine.  Felt much better.  Last two sets were done at the very end of my workout and my strength levels had not dropped off at all!

*DB Curls * *55x10, 60x6, 60x5, 60x4, 60x5*
*Wrist Roller * *20x2x1*

This is where I really started to feel a major difference.  I think it is the creatine I am taking.  I could stand there and literally grind out the reps.  I felt very powerful and in control.  It has been over two years since I did an extended creatine cycle and it feels just the same.  Man, I really hope that is what it turns out to be.  I was stronger on both exercises.

*Weigthed Situps 90x2x9, 90x8
Pulldown Abs 100x14*

*Notes*

More than anything I feel excited that the creatine may be having such a strong effect on me. I can't think of what else it could be given that I am now 6 days off androgens.  Diet isn't too bad.  I think I kept it to roughly 4000 kcals yesterday, mainly meat.  It was tough to get it down under 6k.  I still look and am pretty darn fat.  Got a lot of work to do cutting over the next few months.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 28, 2005)

*March 28, 2005*

*Bodyweight: 255*

*Training*

*Leg Press 5+ sets
Calves 2 sets
Leg Extensions 4 sets*

*Notes*

Workout felt good.  With regard to leg work, I think I am going to make a focused effort on choosing exercises and rep ranges that help my joints.  It felt so much better not to have to train squats and have my knees grind as I start each rep.  I am not paying much attention to how much weight I use for leg training now, as I am going more by feel.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 29, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> *March 24, 2005*
> 
> *Bench 245x4x5*
> *DB OH Press 80x5, 80x6, 90x3, 80x7*
> ...


*March 29, 2005*

*Bodyweight 250*

*Bench 250x5, 250x4, 250x2x3
DB OH Press 80x5, 80x6, 80x6
CGBP 185x2x7, 185x6
Tates 35x9, 40x8, 45x5, 45x5*

I am mortal once again.  Seems like I am finally dropping a little waterweight.  Training felt natural for the first time in a long time.  Strength levels haven't changed noticably yet.  This will be a good time to test out how effective a bodybuilding 5x5 can work on bench.  I will try it next time and see if I can get more than 15 reps over 4 sets with 250.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 31, 2005)

*March 31, 2005*

Bodyweight 253

*Low Row 220x3x6, 240x5, 260x4
Weighted Situps 100x3x8
Curls 55x6, 60x6, 60x5, 60x4, 60x5, 60x4
Pulldown abs 80x20, 120x8
Wrist Roller 25x2x1*


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 2, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> For those interested, I want to outline a hypothetical bulking plan that could help achieve certain goals rather efficiently.  This is all role play of course.  I would never think of doing anything like this in real life.
> 
> *Hypothetical Bulking Plan*
> 
> ...



*April 2, 2005*

*Bodyweight: 251
Waist: 41.1"
Arms: smallest = 18"
Blood Pressure Pre-workout: 148/72*

*Hypertrophy Progress*

So I think I can make some educated guesses at how much muscle I gained over the course of my 1st AAS cycle.  It looks as though my weight increase will be almost exactly as predicted, stablilizing at around 250 lbs.  My lowest weight measurement was 202.5, waist was about 36" at that time.

Using some quick mental math, I estimate with decent confidence that I gained *20+* lbs lean tissue over the course of this cycle.  Assuming about 5 lbs water/fat per inch on the waist gives me this measurement.  My arms are also 2" larger, which would indicate roughly 20 lbs lean tissue gain imo.  That is the best estimate I will be able to give for those reading this and interested.  This is also what I have heard is most realistic for a first AAS cycle.  I see ranges of 20-30 lbs lean tissue when things are done just right. 

Fat gain was certainly appreciable, but for me it has been more than worth it.  One of my largest goals in doing this was to control/eradicate my binging tendency.  I think I am extremely close to that goal right now.  I experience fewer thoughts related to binging than I ever have in the past.  And I seem to be able to hold this weight fairly well at my current caloric intake.   

*Strength Report*

*Bench:* 205x6 to 250x5, roughly indicating 40lbs gain since 12/04
*Deadlift:* Max *335* 2 years ago, *385* today, conventional
*Lat work:* up 20-30 lbs
*Curls:* no major progress, am using 60's for 5x5 fairly good form and rom
*Overhead Press:* *65x7* to *80x5*, so about 20+ lbs gain

I didn't focus on strength training many other lifts as this was primarily a hypertrophy oriented cycle.  So all others are fairly stagnant including squat strength.  My triceps are larger but weaker than when I started!

Most all of the strength gain came from my ph/ps use this cycle and very little from Test Enanthate.

That about wraps up the basics.  I may post a few more measurements later on.  Next cycle will be a strength cycle!  Though this report isn't terribly accurate, I hope it gives people an idea of what to expect from a cycle substantially like mine.  My average caloric intake was ballpark 7000 kcals/day.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 2, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> *March 22, 2005*
> 
> *Bodyweight:* 260
> 
> ...



*April 2, 2005*

*Conventional Deadlifts*
315x3
355x1
385x1 (10 lb PR)
395x0

These went well and I managed fine with 385.  I believe this is a good estimate of my max on conventional deads.  My form would break down if I managed to pull more.  I failed again at 395.  It just felt too heavy.  I think to try more, I would need to have someone knowledgable critique my form.  Very few people in my gym deadlift anywhere near this much.  If I can find someone I will.  Next deadlifting session, I think I may try a max sumo to see if I can pull as much as I think I can on it.

*Leg Extensions 50,70,80,90,100x15 reps, 110x10
Horizontal Leg Press 330x12, 390x2x5, 330x12
Calf Press 230x15, 270x11, 310x10, 330x4*

This leg press machine is the only thing that feels good on my back.  390 is as much as it will hold and I don't think I can squeeze in there any close so I can get a larger ROM.  Should be fine to try and eventually work up to 20 reps or so with.  My current plan is to train quads only for hypertrophy and not strength.  On other lifts right now I am just focusing on maintaining my current strength capacity through pct and further if I end up dropping some flab.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 4, 2005)

*April 4, 2005*

*Bodyweight: 253

Bench 250x5, 250x4
Incline 225x5
DB OH Press 80x5, 80x2x6
CGBP 185x2x8
Tates 35x9, 45x8, 45x4
Laterals 30x8, 35x9*

Getting used to the monotony of training during PCT.  A bit stronger on tricep work.  Nada on flat bench, switching to incline training for awhile.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 6, 2005)

*April 6, 2005*

*Bodyweight: 247
Blood Pressure: 144/80*

*Low Rows 220x5, 260x4, 240x2x5, 240x6
Narrow Neutral Grip Chins 246x4
Weighted Situps 110x8, 110x6, 110x7
Pulldown Abs 100x15
Curls 60x6, 65x3, 55x7
Normal Wrist Roller 27.5x1
Reverse Roller 25x1, 35x1*

Slightly stonger than last session.  I attribute it to being jacked up on about 12.5 mg ephedrine.  Ab work is coming along pretty well.  I am approaching PR territory here.  Bicep strength is still stagnant and my right arm just doesn't seem to have it.  I don't even think the two sides of my body are related.
Overall I had a good workout.  

Joints are still giving me a little shit.  I may need to chill out on the 5x5 on a few of these for awhile.  But I'll be damned if I pick up less than a 55 to do curls with.  

Need to work on my chinning ability big time.  I am weak as hell there.  I'd like to be able to do a good 5x5 whatever the heck I weigh in at.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 8, 2005)

*April 8, 2005*

*Bodyweight: 250*

*Leg Extensions
60,80,90,100,80x15
110x11 
110x13 
120x8 
120x9*

So I did a lot of leg extensions =D

*GM 205x5*

Getting back in the swing of things with these.  My best is 225x5

*Calves 290x15, 310x9, 290x10*

I did some other crap, but they didn't really translate into working sets.  I am having problems doing leg curls as the back of both knees pop oddly now when I try.  I did a few back extensions but also had trouble with the hammies on that one.  That was pretty much my day.  It was a pretty wimpy workout without deads in there.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 10, 2005)

*April 10, 2005*

*Bodyweight: 250*

*Incline 225x2x4
Decline 205x5, 215x5, 225x5, 235x5, 225x5
OH Press 80x5, 70x9, 60x12
Tates 35x8, 45x7, 45x6
Pushdowns 30x10, 40x6
Elliptical 42 minutes, 66 rpm, 628 kcals, 4.04 miles*

*Notes*

I did cardio.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 12, 2005)

*April 12, 2005*

*Bodyweight: 242*

Mowed a couple yards yesterday and dropped 8 lbs.  Feels good actually.

*Sumo Deads 365x1*

I had really hoped I would be stronger on this for a max.  Using sumo style I felt like I got little help from my legs.  Abs and legs were shaking like a leaf on a tree.  Lower back had it easy.  So I know where my main weakness seems to be, abs!

Looks like I put on 50 lbs to my conventional deadlift by greatly strengthening the hammies.  Only got 10 more on sumo as a result though from 2 years ago!  

*Low Rows 220x6, 240x6, 240x2x5
Knee Raises 35x4, 30x5 (yep the abs are weak!)
Curls 60x6, 60x2x5
Farmer's Walks 110'sx3 trips*

Rest of the workout went well.  I didn't gain or lose strength despite the drop in bodyweight.  I looked a lot leaner in the mirror.  I'd really like to see how things look at 230.  Maybe over the next 3-4 months I will find out.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 14, 2005)

*April 14, 2005*

*Bodyweight: 249

Leg Extensions 60,80,90,100x15, 110x10, 120x8,7
Leg Curls 40x20
Calves 230x15, 250x15, 270x15, 230x30*

*Notes*

Definitely the woosiest workout to date.  I did a few leg extensions, leg curls and lightweight calf raises, then headed to the hottub for an hour.  Okay maybe more like 2 hours.

Diet has been decent.  Last 3 days I put in about 10 hours on the lawns in addition to regular school stuff, so I was pretty tired coming into this one.  I am surprised my weight was so high actually.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 16, 2005)

Missed my usual workout today.  Will pick it up tomorrow.  Had to work a lot more outside than I had planned.  Hopefully it won't hinder my progress.

Main reason for update is to note that I have less than a week left of that nasty tasting nolvadex.  My libido was somewhat low between the first and 3rd week but is now much higher, almost back to normal.  And most imprortantly, the boys are growing very large.  Exactly what I want to happen all the time =D

As it stands at the moment, I believe I have had more trouble recovering from my M1T cycles than I have so far recovering from Test E, superdrol, M5, and M4OHN combined.  Could easily have something to do with my massive calorie intake.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 17, 2005)

*April 17, 2005*

*Bodyweight: 242*

*Low Row 220x6, 240x2x6, 260x4*

I forgot what I came to the gym to do and just started doing rows based on how my arms and lats felt.  Those sets went great.

*Bench 245x2, 225x2x4
OH Press, 80x4, 80x3*

Here is where I majorly fucked up.  Last time I flat benched was probably around april 4.  At the time I got 250x5, pretty decent and I hadn't lost any strength.  Last workout on April 10, I got 225x2x4 on incline and worked up to some heavy declines.  

Somewhere between april 10 and april 17, I seem to have lost a ton of strength.  My pulling power is at its height and I have lost no strength there.  I worked a hard day Saturday about 6 hours raking and bagging leaves.  No pushing work.  Slept 12 hours the night before and felt fantastic going into the workout.  Warmups went well and I had no joint pain at all.  I knew that if I conjugated for one workout doing inclines and declines instead of flat, it would help my shoulder joint.

Then today comes along and I need a lot of help getting a third rep with 245.  Just didn't have the strength on that or on overhead pressing (lost 3 reps or so there).  I am not certain what caused the problem.  It is probably that I worked about 15 hours total on the lawns in the last week.  Always kept adequate protein and about 5000+ calories each day.  Test levels feel quite high and I was all fired up today.  Ready to fuck, kill and eat everything in my path.  Typical of when I feel like I have high test levels.

I am somewhat afraid that the work was the main culprit and that I should avoid doing it if at all possible.  Secondary possibility could be that the gain from drol are a bit fleeting but I doubt that highly.

*Tates 35x8, 45x8, 45x7
Pushdowns 30x8, 40x8*

These felt fine and I experienced no strength loss.  Guess I will just have to learn from my mistakes and try like hell not to make them again!  I cut the volume down and will hit bench again on thursday.  May load up on caffeine and ephedrine just to make sure that is not causing trouble.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 19, 2005)

*April 19, 2005*

*Bodyweight: 245*

*Leg Extensions 60,80,90,100x15, 120x2x8*
*Calves 230,250x15, 270x13, 290x12*

I really need to develop a good leg day.  This is pathetic.

*Curls 60x7, 60x2x6, 65x4
Wrist Roller 35x1, 30x1, 50x1, normal and reverse*

Stronger on curls due to not training rows first.  I didn't feel recovered from the last rowing session though.

*Pulldown Abs 100x12*

This was also pretty pathetic.  I got lazy and didn't want to carry the 55's over to the situp area to use them.  So I settled for this instead.  Also skipped out on leg raises.

*Diet*

Diet is going pretty well.  I am keeping my meals down to about 800 kcals per meal and it is really helping with the massive insulin fluctuations I had been having.  Still probably sitting at 5-6k per day.  My heart arrhythmia is acting up quite a bit and is currently quite annoying.  I may have to do a few days of low protein to see if I can rid myself of it again.  I still don't know the cause.  T3 use back in december could be part of it.  Protein is still what triggers it everytime though, so I know how to get rid of it.  May make big ass pot or two of rice.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 21, 2005)

*April 21, 2005*

*Bodyweight: 251*

*Bench 225x5, 225x2x4
DB OH Press 70x7, 70x8*

Yep, strength went out the window on these!

*Lateral Raises 30x12, 35x8
Tates 35x8, 45x8
Pushdowns 30x8, 40x8*

*Weighted Situps 110x7*

Didn't do more of these on acct of sore groin muscle.

*Diet Notes*

This is my second day on grossly inadequate amounts of protein.  I think my heart arrhythmia is improving somewhat.  Tomorrow should tell.  The weight increase is due to increase in cho and decrease in physical activity (didn't mow  bunch of lawns this week).  

Other shit: Planning next cycle.  Goodies to come sooner rather than later.  Makes me happy.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 23, 2005)

*April 23, 2005*

*Bodyweight 248

Conventional Deadlifts 315x4, 315x2x3
Squats 185x2x5
Leg Extensions 60,80,100x15, 120x7
Calves 250,270,310x15
Standing 315x5, 405x3*

*Notes*

Deadlifts went well.  I felt strong on them overall, but need to work on my rep work a little.  4th rep was pretty fatiguing.  

My squat strength has gone completely to hell.  Pretty soon I am going to have difficulty getting up off the shitter.  

Calves felt good.  Haven't done standing in awhile and I am a little weaker on them.  405 felt okay though.   Just couldn't knock out 8-10 reps.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 26, 2005)

*April 26, 2005*

BW 245

*Bench 225x5,4,3
DB OH Press 70x2x8
Tates 35x8, 45x8
Rope Pressdowns 70x9
HS Decline 120x15
HS Incline 120x15*

*Notes*

Recovery seems to have gone well.  I dropped the Nolvadex finally and virtually all shedding of hair has stopped.  Another month or two and I'll probably have a pretty thick head of hair on me again.  Libido is ridiculously strong and I feel fairly aggressive overall.  Waistline went up a little coming off nolva, but that is to be expected.  I am back on protein after a four day hiatus.  Heart arrhythmia is a bit better but unfortunately not gone.  I'll have to watch the protein consumption.  Hope it doesn't cost me too much muscle.  Strength is decent, but I am still perturbed that the gains I got on flat bench on superdrol were so very fleeting in nature.  There one week and gone the next.  Definitely going to train overhead press mainly next cycle and also work on strengthening triceps.  Perhaps I can hold that a bit better.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 29, 2005)

*April 28, 2005*

BW 241

*Low Row 200x5, 240x5, 240x6
HS High Row 240x9, 220x9
Curls 60x6, 60x5
Low Row 200x9
Elliptical 20:00, 80rpm, 165 heart rate*


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 30, 2005)

*April 30, 2005*

Bodyweight: 243.5

*Leg Extensions 60,80,100x15, 110x13, 120x9
Conventional Deads Repetition Style 320x2x3, 320x4
Calves 250, 290x15, 330x2x15*

*Notes*

Quite happy with doing the deads repetition style.  I came out stronger and it felt safer not pulling right off the floor, but rather starting the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th reps holding onto the weight.  I felt very much more in control and more powerful.  The 5 lbs increase felt easy and I got 4 on my last rather than first set.

Rest of the workout went ok.  I am starting to like the calf work quite a bit even though I am not currently getting that much stronger on it.  I still need to work on a better quad workout.  I barely feel it 10 minutes after I work leg extensions.

*PCT stuff*

Can't say enough about how well and how easily I recovered from the Test E, M4OHN, M5AA, Superdrol stack.  My libido is currently as strong now as it was when I was 18.  Much better than before I started cycling last may. Planning next cycle to start end of May roughly.  That won't quite equate to equal time on/off but it will be relatively close.  I am actually more waiting for my hair to thicken up more than anything else lol.  Tren will be hard as hell on the hairline.   

*Diet*

Damn heart arrythmia is entirely gone for the moment.  Man that feels great.  I eliminated all protein sources from grains and from whey.  I am not sure which triggers it worse, but with both gone I feel great!  I am still probably averaging 5000-6000 kcals/day and still not noticeably gaining bodyweight.


----------



## Cardinal (May 2, 2005)

*May 2, 2005*

Bodyweight 241.5

*Bench 225x5,4,3
DB OH Press 70x7, 70x8
CGBP 185x5, 195x5, 200x5
Decline Hammer Strength 120x10
HS Incline 160x10
Elliptical 20:00, HR averaged 165, top=175, 80 RPM*

*Notes*

A couple of quick things.  My blood pressure was down to 127/73 today, lowest it has been in a long time.  Normal for me used to be 117/63.  So I am aiming for that mark.

I noticed also when I was training close grip bench that I haven't lost even one repetition off my strength on that lift despite losing 25 lbs exactly off of flat bench when I ceased taking cns stimulants.  That tells me that I lost both shoulder and chest strength, but no tricep strength.

It makes me question what I should train for stengthwise during my next cycle.  I was always strong compared to most people on weighted dips, but am so incredibly weak on bench it is crazy.  I may focus primarily on CGBP rather than overhead work.  Or it might be best to alternate.  I haven't decided yet.  No more major strength training of flat bench alone though.  It doesn't last for me.


----------



## Cardinal (May 2, 2005)

For the purpose of comparison and to avoid doing other work right now, I decided to make a little reality check and see what sort of condition I am in now compared to a year ago today.  In between now and then were three short ph/ps cycle and one long AAS cycle that actually also used more ph/ps than anything else.

*May of 2004*

Bodyweight 185
Waist 34-36"
Arms 14.5

*Bench 180x5 (Best ever 205x5)
DB OH 55x7
HS High Row 160x9
Curls 45x10 (This was my best ever)
Squats 180x5 (Best 250x1)
Tates 25x12 
Pushdowns 30x5
Laterals 25x7
Leg Curls 60x7
Incline 160x5 (best ever 190x5)*

*May 2005*

Bodyweight 245
Waist 41"
Arms 17.75

*Bench 225x5 (Best 250x5)
DB OH Press 70x8 (Best 80x7)
HS High Row 240x9
Curls 65x4, 60x6, 55x9
Squats 185x5 (Best 260x5)
Tates 45x8
Pushdowns 40x8
Laterals 35x8
Leg Curls (Best 100x9)
Incline 205x5 (Best 225x5)*

Overall, I am happy with the strength gains.  Naturally I was only able to make decent strength gains when I added a great deal of fat and size overall.  Most of the gains in this last year came mainly from cns stimulation and secondarily from overall muscle gain.

My focus now over the next year will be a modest reduction in bodyfat (38 inches would suit me fine in a years time), modest muscle gains (10-15 lbs is more than adequate so long as its lean), and significant strength gains that I can actually keep (this is where the real thinking and work should come into play).


----------



## Cardinal (May 6, 2005)

*May 5, 2005*

Bodyweight: 247

*Low Row 240x5
DB Bent Rows 110x9, 110x8
Curls 55x4x6*

For some reason didn't have a lot of motivation for a big workout.  I am switching up rowing moves as I seem to have stagnated mentally on the low row.


----------



## Cardinal (May 7, 2005)

*May 7, 2005*

Bodyweight: 249

*Conventional Deads 325x5, 320x3, 315x5
Squats 135x2x10, 155x10, 175x8
Calves 270x20, 290x20*

*Notes*

Good workout overall.  The lighter weights on squats don't leave my knees and back feeling as trashed.  

Trying to decide on what to train this summer re: cardio.  Choices currently include swimming, sprint training, elliptical, and some/any form of martial arts.  Lawn mowing a fourth but less desirable option.


----------



## Cardinal (May 8, 2005)

*May 8, 2005*

*Cardio:* Elliptical 70rpm, 41:35, 630 kcals, HR 140
*Diet:* Getting better, having more problems w/heart arrhythmia however.  That might thwart muscle retention while cutting.


----------



## Cardinal (May 9, 2005)

*May 9, 2005*

BW 246

*CGBP 185x8, 195x5, 205x3, 185x2x7
DB OH Press 60x3x8
HS Incline 140x10
Lawn Care 3 hours*


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

I think the worst part of that had to be the lawn care, right?  Looks great!


----------



## Cardinal (May 11, 2005)

Yep, I wear myself out with the lawn care big time.  I logged another 4.5 hours lawn work today.  I really need to take up swimming quickly and quit messing around with sharp power tools.


----------



## Cardinal (May 14, 2005)

*May 14, 2005*

I missed recording a workout somewhere.  But it wasn't too eventful.

BW 246

*TB Deadlift 225x5, 275x6, 295x6
Squat 135x8, 155x8, 175x2x6
Bench 225x3
CGBP 185x7, 195x5
Tates 35x8, 45x8, 35x12
Overhead Machine 120x10
Torso Twist Obliques 3 sets*

I did a lot of stuff I didn't properly record today.  I switched to a new gym for the summer.  Has a shitton of nautilus stuff that is decent but nowhere near as good as hammer strength.  But what that gym lacks in quality of equipment it makes up for in amount.  Plus the plates are old and rusty and some of the padding has worn off stuff which is an added bonus.  

First time using a trap bar.  Overall it felt great on my back and legs, but the grips are too far apart and it hurts my elbow.  Otherwise I wouldn't mind using it long term or getting one myself.  Maybe they make them adjustable.  Didn't go too heavy as I wanted to do some rep work.  

Bench strength has gone completely to hell.  But I haven't lost anything off my CGBP or my other tricep work.  So I am definitely planning to train overhead work and triceps on my next strength phase.  I think I can keep what I have built with the tricep stuff.

The calf machine was a little too hardcore for my shoulders.  The padding just wasn't enough for even three plates per side.  

And best of all, noone in there to tell me I can't wear my sandals lifting if I want to.  I like the place already.  They even have a "you can have it, no you can't machine".  Just waiting for all the women to pile into the weightroom to use it.  There were about 100 southern belles on the basketball court practicing.  That was an incredibly pleasant sight.


----------



## Cardinal (May 15, 2005)

*May 15, 2005*

*Cutting Plan*

I have decided today that I am going to cut for the next month prior to starting my next strength cycle.  I am going to run a pretty drastic caloric deficit using a low-carb approach to eating.  I'll be happy with any results achieved in terms of fat loss even if my deficit ends up being smaller than I would have liked.  I haven't cut since sometime last summer and my gut shows it.

I am starting around 247 lbs give or take, with a roughly 41.5" gut bloated up in the morning.  I have a few goals in addition to the basic fat loss goals that I want to achieve.

1)  Need to get blood pressure down a bit.  Lowest measurement has been 127/73 and it has run as high as 148/83.  Both measurements are higher than I would like.  I know I can achieve 117/63 on average.

2)  Would like to get in a little better cardiovascular condition.  I plan to achieve this by swimming and using the elliptical twice per week.  I will mow lawns when I fail to swim or hit the elliptical.  No running will be involved on account of my knee.  I am definitely fat enough to float in the water.  If I start to sink at all, I'll take that as a great sign.

3)  My heart arrhytmia has been giving me some shit again lately.  I am going to try calorie restriction to help it.  I have already eliminated all intake of whey protein which has helped with the sleeping arrhythmia.  So far high protein intake primarily and secondarily high protein intake combined with high fat and cho intake has caused me the most problems.  I will be using some stimulants like E HCL, nicotine and caffeine at low to moderate doses.  However these have never caused me trouble.  I feel my diet is the biggest problem here.

4)  I'd rather not regain my full fledged binge eating disorder.  I don't see how I can completely eliminate the thoughts of binging while dieting, so I won't even attempt it.  Instead I am going to use a shorter cuttting time-frame and plenty of appetite suppression.  My longterm goal is to lose about 4" off my waistline.  If I hit it hard enough over the next month, I may very well see the first inch dissapear.

5)  Need to give my hair a little more time to grow back thick.  So I will be watching if it starts falling out once again due to low calories.  Will raise cals in that instance.

6)  Also need to reduce bodyfat to reduce estrogen.  Should work as a prophylactic measure against gyno when I run my strength cycle and any future bulkers.  Might not have to spend quite as much on AI's and anti-E's in that instance as well.

*Diet Plan*

I will start out with something akin to a Protein Strictly Mother Fucker Diet and will slowly increase calories until I need a small cheat meal or quick carb-refeed.  I rarely last a week dieting without it anyhow.  We'll see how I do as a fat ass who has been having it pretty easy the past 5 months.  I'll post my macro breakdowns and whatnot each day.  You know, the stuff that actually matters.

*Workout*

Probably will lift EOD, just like I have been, doing light cardio on off days.  If I need to I will reduce to a 2x/week full body lifting routine.  I am making a switch to greater focus on bodybuilding and less on strength training for the time being.  My strength work, I will do after cutting.  I have a lot more potential bodybuilding anyhow.  I am an endo that can apparently keep muscle tissue at maintenance.


----------

